# I want these for christmas



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I honestly dont know what to say about these!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I wonder what "the worm" will look like, he he


----------



## [email protected] Company (Oct 10, 2007)

Rampage one is wicked, I think we should get some for the website!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Ah yeah, won't be long before we see Jason and Paul versions!


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

i got to have them on my bedroom shelf..............now


----------



## skype (Nov 5, 2007)

Hope this helps you guys as I found a Uk link for them.

Have put in a bid. From the listing it appears the seller will accept

payment for the whole set. Saves you bidding and waiting time.

Feedback seems solid so it hopefully one set is comming my way 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RANDY-COUTURE-QUINTON-JACKSON-TITO-ORTIZ-MATT-HUGHES_W0QQitemZ300167551484QQihZ020QQcategoryZ348QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/RANDY-THE-NATURAL-COUTURE-UFC-PRIDE-FIGURE-COLLECTABLE_W0QQitemZ300167436435QQihZ020QQcategoryZ348QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

ha ha

like it


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

haha Funny you guys got this but I'm surprised it has only showed up on eBay now, my mate's brother got me one when he went to the States in late August -- an Ortiz one. This being because according to a very reliable source we're just the perfect match. I think we should take this to the next level... :bootyshake:


----------



## MMABulk (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggerGrin:


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> :biggerGrin:


He's taken buddy. Get your own fighter :evilgrin02:

mwahaha jk


----------

